# 2 Boats, 2 Paddles on Cascade Slot



## D_Althage (Aug 22, 2013)

Had 2 bad swims at Cascade Slot… Long story short, we had no business being there and barely made it out.

Had to leave a blue/white Large Shiva pinned just below the last drop, and a green Nomad 8.1 somewhere down below, or potentially still getting worked in one of those drops. 

Also lost 2 197 Carbon Powerhouses w/ five ten stickers covering the Werner logo.

To kick it all off, because we're jackasses, the nomad only has the previous owner's contact info, and the Shiva has no contact info on it, save a Golden River Sports sticker.

If you happen to see it anywhere or if anyone finds it, please call us at three zero one 910 9739 or eight oh four 640 4686.

Lots of reward to the lucky finder, thanks!


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Not a fun place to be out of your boat. Not a lot of places to climb out, did you have to swim out?


----------



## D_Althage (Aug 22, 2013)

We both had to. We were feeling solid. Both styled the second drop (or first big one) but the pool before had turned into a huge boiling whirlpool. That was not visible from the scout. After be recirced into back into the curtain time and time again, I swam, went hypothermic extremely fast and unconscious. I don't remember by I eventually got flushed out to the pool about the last drop. According to my accomplice, I simply bobbed up infront of him. He snatched me got me talking then we both swam the last drop. We got to shore and after a long struggle to gain my senses, we slowly walked out. My friend is a much larger guy and had proper dry pants, he got us to the car then we went home. I was okay for a while then the vomiting started to pick up again so he took me to the ER around 3:30 am. I just recently got discharged. It was pretty god damn terrifying. My friend saved my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

When a boater needs help, whomever is there does what is necessary to provide that help.

This giving aid to others is one of the things that the boating community can be very proud of. I have seen it happen time after time.

Reminds me of a mag article I just read. Words to the effect that a boater never knows when they will be required to throw a rescue rope or when to catch a rescue rope themselves.

Bottom line: Many thanks to those who step up as needed to help others.

Sure glad both of you got out to tell the story!


----------



## muffinman2233 (Sep 15, 2008)

Recovered the shiva today - if anyone sees the two paddles or the nomad please contact drew or I at the numbers listed above.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Sounds like a rough day. Heal up.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

The hole at the base of the cauldron drop becomes a terrible recirculating hole, backed up by a carved out wall at high water, you're not the 1st to underestimate it. Glad you're both ok.


----------



## muffinman2233 (Sep 15, 2008)

Update! Thanks to the keen eyes of some hikers and the San Juan count sheriffs office, the nomad and one of the paddles were reported flushed out of the slot.

Because of how muddy the take out was, I wasn't able to get the nomad out, so it's still down by the take out, but high enough where it can sit until d_althage can get it. 

Still only missing the one paddle, big reward if anybody finds it


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

